# Are MIDI ports obsolete?



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Not sure where to place this question or if it even belongs in these forums, but I am in desparation. Moderators, please move me if needed.

My computer at home has been acting stranger and stranger lately. The last straw for me was yesterday when it appears the graphics card started burning out. I am fed up enough to go ahead and purchase a new one. I need to do it soon as I m just limping along.

I was always disappointed in my current one anyway as it doesn't have a MIDI port for my keyboard. Are music keyboards for computers USB now or should I shop for one with a sound card I know has a MIDI port?

I appreciate your advice and hope I can get back on to read it someday.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

MIDI ports are not obsolete :-|

I use mine daily.

But I wouldn't base your computer decision on it. It's far easier to buy the PC you want, and then just get a soundcard/audio interface with midi ports and stick it inside.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

JUst get a decent computer. Then you can either buy a good sound interface with midi or you can just buy a usb keyboard if its not such an issue.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks folks - I guess I'll just replace the sound card in any new computer I might order. There's no easy way to know really until it arrives. It's a shame to waste whatever sound card it comes with though. I do like my current Yamaha MIDI controller keyboard.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

These days, the chances are soundcard that comes with it is built into the mainboard, and won't come with MIDI ports. It's still useful though - I use my posh audio interface for my musical work and keep the cheapy soundcard for other things (listening to mp3s, watcing youtube etc.), it's best to dedicate the proper audio drivers to the proper audio applications.


----------

